# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  POSSIBLE friendship club for over 50's.

## RCOP.CAITHNESS

Hi All, I am just putting the feelers out as I am hoping too get a friendship club organised within Caithness for the over 50'. Hoping too get it alternate weeks one week in Wick and one week in Thurso. Will include tea/biscuits a raffle and hopefully volunteer entertainers/speakers. I would need any volunteers who would be interested in the running and upkeep? It is still very much in the pipe line but please get in touch if anyone is interested as I need too know there is the interest out there? Many Thanks, Eilish McCarthy (Community Networker)

----------


## RCOP.CAITHNESS

my email address is eilish.rcop@outlook.com

----------


## doddle

could be intrested   im  over  50  now alone

----------


## Fran

There is an over 50 club, women only, in st fergus church hall every two weeks on a tuesday

----------


## doddle

hi  will this be afternoons of evenings please ?

----------


## doddle

I was not aware of this at what time please ?   Lindsay

----------


## sheilapl

I sent you an email about our friendship club

----------


## russkie

I'd be interested in attending in wick but dont have transport in the evenings/weekends

----------


## DSTOTM

Is this like a dating club for single over 50's or a club for married over 50's or both?

----------


## DSTOTM

> could be intrested   im  over  50  now alone


Yeh, same here.

----------


## Fran

I would like to attend or help. Has it started?

----------


## DSTOTM

Ideal first date would be to meet up in a pub and hand you a rose:

----------


## DSTOTM

After a few months of courting it would get a bit more sophisticated:

----------


## DSTOTM

After a few months of courting it would get a bit more sophisticated:<br><br><br>

----------

